# Shocked!!



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hiya
3 months ago I rescued 2 female chinchillas after they were brought to me I was informed one was pregnant  after about a month and a half she gave birth, she neglected the babies and my atempts at hand rearing sadly failed 
And Yesterday I awoke to these little angles(in pics below)
Aparently the other was pregnant to!
One isnt well at all and is having to be hand fed but the other two in the pics are doing well, fingers crossed it all goes well with these


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Gawdd that would've been a shock! But there adorable, keeping my fingers for the babies


----------



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

RockRomantic said:


> Gawdd that would've been a shock! But there adorable, keeping my fingers for the babies


Thank you


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

ah how sweet, good luck with the babies.
i miss my chinchilla, we had him for 12yrs, my gizmo, he was adorable, such lovely pets.
michelle x


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I've never seen a baby chinchilla- that is the most ridiculously adorable thing I've ever seen!!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

they're gorgeous, though i bet you were shocked. Good luck with these babies though


----------

